# Sight in problem



## lonewolf2810 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi guys I have a G27 and haven't got it to group at 10 yards. Now it might be me but I have been shooting for a while and for the life of me can not get this thing right. Seems to be shooting low right about 3 to 5 inches. I have loaded my own ammo and have also used factory loads with same results. Any help would be great as this is my first Glock. Like I said it could be me.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Are you shooting from a rest?


----------



## lonewolf2810 (Jul 29, 2009)

No, free hand. I guess I should try a rest to find out.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Lonewolf, are you lefthanded by any chance?


----------



## lonewolf2810 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nope I am right handed.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

You may want to check your rear sight closely. When i bought my glock 19 I was shooting about 3 inches left....ALL the time. That was until I noticed that the rear sight had been installed just a little off-center. Got a hold of a glock rear sight tool, centered the sight....it's been dead-on since.


----------

